# Notebook Samsung N130 geht nicht an ;(



## wares (14. Februar 2011)

hey Leute,
Ich habe ein Notebook geschenkt bekommen,aber es fehlt Arbeitsspeicher,Festplatte und der Akku.
Mein Cousing der mir es geschenkt hat,meinte mit Akku geht er auch nicht an-> der Laptop,der Laptop sieht wie neu aus.
Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich die Festplatte,Akku und Arbeitspeicher günstig her bekomme, und auch passend zum Laptop?
Danke im vorraus 
Gruß


----------



## Hemoridé (14. Februar 2011)

Festplatte ist denk ich mal eine 2.5" goße HDD
Beim Arbeitspeicher must du schauen, welchen deine Kiste verträgt
Genau das Selbe beim Akku.
Dies schaust du am besten auf der Samsung Seite
Eigenschaften von N130-anyNet N270BN | Notebooks (N-Serie) von Samsung

Ich habe jetzt ein wenig Nachgeforscht
Arbeitsspeicher: z.B ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - Speicher - Team Group SO-DIMM 1 GB DDR2-800
Akku: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Akkus - Notebook-Akkus - Samsung Li-Ionen Akku NC10
HDD: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - Samsung HM161GI 160 GB die müsste Standart drinnen sein
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - Western Digital WD1600BEVT 160 GB aber die finde ich selber besser.

Ich hoff ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## muckenstrunz (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo @wares
Ich habe noch einen Akku und einen 1GB Arbeitsspeicher hier.Den Arbeisspeicher habe ich sofort aus meinem Samsung N130 ausgebaut als ich ihn neu bekommen habe(2GB eingebaut).Den Akku habe ich wenig gebraucht,da die meiste Zeit am Strom.Habe den Samsung N130 im November 2009 gekauft(Rechnung vorhanden).Bitte eine PM wenn interesse!

gruß muckenstrunz


----------



## STSLeon (22. Februar 2011)

@muckenstrunz:

keine Deals außerhalb des Marktplatzes (für den du noch nicht freigeschalten bist). Würde den Beitrag lieber überarbeiten, ansonsten könnte es Punkte / Verwarnung geben. 

@TE:
Beim RAM ist es eigentlich egal, welcher Hersteller. In dem Bereich gibt es keine Unterschiede. Bei der Festplatte würde ich dir zu einer 160 GB Platte raten, da ich nicht weiß ob die kleinen Netbooks mit einer größeren Platte umgehen können. Alternate ist auch relativ teuer als Anbieter. Hardwareversand, Hoh, Mindfactory sind da günstiger.


----------



## muckenstrunz (22. Februar 2011)

@STSLeon

Mach den Beitrag halt wieder raus!

gruß


----------

